

Urchin.js is going dark? No, it isn't. - gscott
http://analytics.blogspot.com/2009/04/urchinjs-is-going-dark-no-it-isnt.html

======
Zev
_...or when you are ready to start taking advantage of the improved
functionality._

This, to me, has the tone of "WTF, why haven't you switched yet? This new
thing is shinier and fancier!" only in a nice and polite manner.

~~~
enomar
What's wrong with that? I don't blame them for wanting people to upgrade. The
new version is probably easier for them to maintain.

~~~
Zev
Nothing's wrong with it. It just contradicts the tone the rest of the article
tries to lay out.

------
nikron
This was kinda obvious. Why would Google just cut off its clients randomly?
They aren't _that_ evil.

